# My New Sorotiy Tank



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

So many shades of blue!


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi Vicky, thank you. My fries are now big. They eat MW. Do you remember when you feed with decapsulated bbs egg, do decap eggs float or sink?


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Decaps float. That's why is better to use bbs first and then switch them to decaps. 
I feed bbs with a light on in the tank and mix with decaps. Fry will eat both eventually and you will be able to reduce the amount of bbs in each feeding until you're only feeding decaps. 
You can start at one week, I usually start a day or two earlier depending on the progress of the fry.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

so many blue fishies....


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

I really like the silverish blue colored one. 

So bettas from the same spawn are okay with bare floored tanks?


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

MSG said:


> I really like the silverish blue colored one.
> 
> So bettas from the same spawn are okay with bare floored tanks?


I keep the bare floored so I can easily cleanup. I clean about 2-3 times a week. I use floating plant for hiding place. I have so much gravel but it is so hard to clean gravel completely.

Bare floor let me clean really clean and keep them healthy. I may be wrong. But I can keep it cleans very nicely.

Tan


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

They were little stress because they just got moved from my living room to the kitchen 

The silverish blue/green and VT are two from two different spawns. 

The rest of female are from the same spawn.


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

Do you have to keep the leaves of the bamboo out of the water?

And are those philodendron in the water too?

How interesting!

8'm glad they are getting along well!


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

BettaQi said:


> Do you have to keep the leaves of the bamboo out of the water?
> 
> And are those philodendron in the water too?
> 
> ...


Hi BettaQi

All my lucky bamboo are fine just lay underwater for 6 months now. I think it is ok. But if I keep the lucky bamboo up vertically, they do grow very good even under water.

For the philodendron I have been stick them into water (vase) for the last 15 years, and they are just fine. If you want them to grow, you need to keep their head above water (below).












I have been using philodendron in my spawn tanks too; they are fine. Fishes are fine.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Looks almost like Pothos, good trick to keep parameters down too!

Love the shades of blue!


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

That looks great Tan, I was just going to post a thread about mixing VT femals, CT females and My 5* Fighter PK female. I was wondering if the fighter PK would be more aggressive than the others or If I could put her in the tank.


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

CandiceMM said:


> That looks great Tan, I was just going to post a thread about mixing VT femals, CT females and My 5* Fighter PK female. I was wondering if the fighter PK would be more aggressive than the others or If I could put her in the tank.


Yes, my 5* PK female did beat up all the girls in there and now she thinks she is the boss. But now everyone is fine and getting alone well. Fins are almost 100% back to normal now. 

If you put in the female PK you may put her in the cup and keep in the tank. I did this for 2 days but Vicky told me that is not enough time for them to get used to seeing one another.

Tan


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

Ok, I will put her in a breeder net and let her get used to seeing them for a coupke days. I would like to get her out of that vase after the spawn and get her in a permanent home.


----------

